

Drupal Maintainer Makes $530 a week on GitTip - PaulHoule
https://www.gittip.com/alexpott/

======
samworm
$27778.92 per annum before taxes and expenses. There are an awful lot of
people getting paid an awful lot more to paste bad themes into their
employer's Drupal config. So it goes.

~~~
wlievens
But does this guy do this fulltime?

